# het albino reticulated python



## swaine (Jan 30, 2007)

hello just purchsed a female reticulated python 100percent het for albino
from bob clarke stock, if i breed her with a het for albino TIGER reticulated python what would the babies be and what pecentages would be, say. normal,albino or anything else, what else could i breed her with to get something intresting, i relise these are not going to be ground braking new morphs just very intrested, stewart


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Well don't quote me on this but you should get

Albinos
Het for tiger
Het for tiger albinos

Not sure about % though.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I was under the impression that Tiger was an incomplete dominant gene - with "Super Tiger" being the homozygous form - in which case you'd expect:

37.5% normal 66% het albino.
37.5% tiger 66% het albino.
12.5% albino
12.5% albino tiger


----------



## swaine (Jan 30, 2007)

cool, albino tigers, think ill buy the het tiger now.cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

swaine said:


> cool, albino tigers, think ill buy the het tiger now.cheers


nice...im jealous!


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Retic genetics look like there a lot different to corn genetics then


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Kenorsanc said:


> Retic genetics look like there a lot different to corn genetics then


All the genetics are the same if you are talking about the same traits.

As far as i know all the corn genetics are recessive so the co-dom thing may throw you a bit but it makes no difference what species you are working in. Once you grasp all the terms it soon gets easier.


----------

